# Southern Wisconsin Wine Crafters meetup



## JCBurg (Aug 1, 2019)

Hey everyone, I just got my meetup group approved and I am hoping to recruit some members! No cost or anything, I want to organize some meet up events for home wine makers in and around southern wi. 

I am hoping that if I can get enough folks maybe I can get wollershiem or cedar creek to sponsor the group and go from there! I want the opportunity to taste some of your wines and I want to share mine as well! Not to mention the opportunity to network and have some comradery! So please look up the group and make a request, and let’s have some fun

If this is an inappropriate post on the forums please let me know.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi JCBurg. I'm nowhere near WI, but I'm curious what you mean when you say you got your 'meetup group approved'.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 1, 2019)

JCBurg said:


> Hey everyone, I just got my meetup group approved and I am hoping to recruit some members! No cost or anything, I want to organize some meet up events for home wine makers in and around southern wi.
> 
> I am hoping that if I can get enough folks maybe I can get wollershiem or cedar creek to sponsor the group and go from there! I want the opportunity to taste some of your wines and I want to share mine as well! Not to mention the opportunity to network and have some comradery! So please look up the group and make a request, and let’s have some fun
> 
> If this is an inappropriate post on the forums please let me know.



I AM in southern Wisconsin --- but what do you mean "look up the group"?


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 2, 2019)

I had the same questions as Paul and Jim but not being in the area just let it go. Curious about the responses.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Aug 2, 2019)

JC, you are invited to Wisconsin vintners which is having a picnic on aug 17 in Waukesha at ?Fox river park, 11 am till ?. The normal meeting is in Greenfield on the second wed.
You are invited to Sun prairie vintners which is having a picnic on aug 27 in Middleton, 5 pm till ? Normal meeting is fourth Tuesday in SunPrairie. 

If you are on the Illinois border McHenry county corkers exists might be closer, if you are west there is a LaCrosse group associated with the beer and cheese fest/ wine contest.
The clubs are a great place to buy juice, see how the black rot should be controlled, enter wine in contests/ have training on being a wine judge and even share your wine. Normal, , bring a bottle to share!


----------



## JCBurg (Aug 2, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> Hi JCBurg. I'm nowhere near WI, but I'm curious what you mean when you say you got your 'meetup group approved'.


Hi Boatboy, I see I have several comments, I didn’t get any notices in my email! To answer your question I stated the group on meetup.com so when I say approved, when you set up a new meetup group in the site it goes through moderation first. It’s not really a big deal actually it pretty much happens automatically but t takes a little time.


----------



## JCBurg (Aug 2, 2019)

sour_grapes said:


> I AM in southern Wisconsin --- but what do you mean "look up the group"?


I mean it’s on meetup.com! It’s a good place to organize people for get together a very easily, I am hopeing to network with more SoWi wine makers and host events. I’m also hoping to get some local wineries interested in sponsoring the group is it works out. That can take the form of discounts, hosting events, etc... 

I really want to meet up with some folks who share my interest and can give me tips on my wine, by tasting it, and tell me what I did wrong! (If anything. I already know my first batch was topped off with water according to my terrible beginners book. I threw that book in the garbage.)


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 2, 2019)

JCBurg said:


> I mean it’s on meetup.com! It’s a good place to organize people for get together a very easily, I am hopeing to network with more SoWi wine makers and host events. I’m also hoping to get some local wineries interested in sponsoring the group is it works out. That can take the form of discounts, hosting events, etc...
> 
> I really want to meet up with some folks who share my interest and can give me tips on my wine, by tasting it, and tell me what I did wrong! (If anything. I already know my first batch was topped off with water according to my terrible beginners book. I threw that book in the garbage.)



You should definitely check out Wisconsin Vintner's Association, then! Right up your alley. https://www.wihomewinemakers.com


----------



## Rice_Guy (Aug 3, 2019)

JCBurg said:


> I am hopeing to network with more SoWi wine makers .. events. I’m also hoping to get some local wineries interested in sponsoring the group is it works out. That can take the form of discounts, hosting events, etc...
> folks who share my interest and can give me tips on my wine, by tasting it, and tell me what I did wrong......


You sound like you want to start at Wisconsin vintners which claims to be the oldest group in the US to meet for home wine makers,, , has events at Wolersheim, Lakefront, etc, , equipment for sale . . . .
A second place which I have found helpful is the local store, Wine and Hops, , , has a first Thursday 5 to 7 bring a bottle for tasting, , , and they give 10% off to club members. Vines to Cellar in Port is another place to visit, their business model is they own quality hardware which you can use to produce your wine in their location, and they host the local group of home wine makers, , share tasting tips etc

there may be a legal issue in you bringing home wine into a commercial winery venue, some places in Wisconsin prohibit it


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 3, 2019)

I live in Kane County ILL . I will be attending the picnic for the Wisconsin Vintner's Association. I belong to all 3 groups and it is well worth the trip to visit and learn at their meetings. PM me and maybe we can carpool ?


----------



## JCBurg (Aug 3, 2019)

sour_grapes said:


> You should definitely check out Wisconsin Vintner's Association, then! Right up your alley. https://www.wihomewinemakers.com


Sweet, I’ll give it a look, thanks friend!


----------



## JCBurg (Aug 3, 2019)

Rice_Guy said:


> You sound like you want to start at Wisconsin vintners which claims to be the oldest group in the US to meet for home wine makers,, , has events at Wolersheim, Lakefront, etc, , equipment for sale . . . .
> A second place which I have found helpful is the local store, Wine and Hops, , , has a first Thursday 5 to 7 bring a bottle for tasting, , , and they give 10% off to club members. Vines to Cellar in Port is another place to visit, their business model is they own quality hardware which you can use to produce your wine in their location, and they host the local group of home wine makers, , share tasting tips etc
> 
> there may be a legal issue in you bringing home wine into a commercial winery venue, some places in Wisconsin prohibit it


Thts a fantastic idea but I really want to be able to swap bottles with each other and do tastings. I was picturing more of low key sort of gathering at first, get to know each other, the. Maybe go to winery. Plus I have a brand new baby, so it’s easier for me to go to events I organize! I will look to join up though, and thank you.


----------



## JCBurg (Aug 3, 2019)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I live in Kane County ILL . I will be attending the picnic for the Wisconsin Vintner's Association. I belong to all 3 groups and it is well worth the trip to visit and learn at their meetings. PM me and maybe we can carpool ?


That’s interesting to know... when is it? Like i said to the others I have a new baby, so scheduling is tight this year.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 3, 2019)

JCBurg said:


> That’s interesting to know... when is it? Like i said to the others I have a new baby, so scheduling is tight this year.



August 17 th


----------



## Tony Toto (Aug 12, 2019)

Hey JC, I'm in Southern Wisconsin. I'm not a winemaker myself, but I wouldn't mind attending your meetup.


----------

